# San Miguel Brewery Manila, P.I. blob beer



## stephengray (Sep 28, 2009)

Anybody know anything about this one?  I found it of all places here in Wyoming.  It is embossed San Miguel Brewery Manila, P.I. (Phillipine Islands in the Pacific).  The color in the scan is not right on, it is a olive green leaning more toward the green side.  Any info would be appreciated.  It was probably made when the U.S. had the islands as a territory so I guess it is a territorial bottle?


----------



## epackage (Sep 28, 2009)

Hi Stephen, do a search on this site, top right corner of page, and type in miguel. Your bottle was asked about in a previous post but not much was known.
            Nice color to that thing...
                                                      Jim


----------



## stephengray (Sep 28, 2009)

Thanks for the info.  I checked out the other post of this bottle but nobody really answered the question.  Oh well, I will pack it back up and put it in storage with the rest of them!


----------



## woody (Sep 28, 2009)

I know I drank alot of San Miguel beer when I was in the Marines stationed at Subic Bay in the Phillipines.[]


----------



## stephengray (Sep 28, 2009)

I was in the Navy so I have spent some time there also.  San Miguel beer in the can was 25 cents at that time.  I found out that they put formaldehyde in it for a kick.  I bet some military guys were embalming themselves pretty good over there!


----------

